# Phenom II exclusive latency benchmark



## storm-chaser (Jul 25, 2021)

I was bumping around and found my best latency number on the Phenom II platform. I don't want to say it's the best, but I think it's pretty close... I honestly have no idea though.

Hopefully there are still some old school overclockers out there. Lets see what you got!






this was the final (and best) result based around above overclock:


----------

